# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  Sense, this picture makes none.

## Sneakylemons

So, i heard getting 250 rep with Darkspear = honored with UC.. true?

----------


## trikinomitry101

When you gain reputation with a faction closely related to a major faction you get a smaller amount of reputation distributed to the 5 major factions. In essence, he was already almost honored, that just pushed him over.

----------


## Sneakylemons

wow youre no fun

----------


## slash321

That makes perfect sense.

----------


## Spatt

Sense, this thread makes none.

----------


## Deadly Tomato

English. ****ing speak it.

----------

